# Subtank Mini dry hits



## LandyMan

Morning all
Decided to try the Rebuildable base on the Subtank Mini last night. Wicked it like I would the Lemo (rayon just touching the deck) and not having the wick too tight in the coil.
I got the primer toot nice and crisp, but after that dry hits galore. Am I wicking too little in this tank?

Thanks

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dubz

I was using rayon just as you are. I got a dry hit now and then. I decided to try Japanese cotton and no more dry hits now. Flavour with Japanese cotton in the subtank mini is also much better than with rayon.


----------



## Jakey

I had the same issue, but thinkbo over wicked it. Took some out and its fine now, I have a little more than the wick just touching the base. So yeah, long story short u might have under wicked i. Btw im speaking from minimal experience


----------



## Jakey

And I used organic cotton both times


----------



## Rafique

I used organic balls, The Japanese cotton tastes funny. Even if you over wick make sure the holes at he bottom are free for Juice to flow. i havent had any dry hits yet


----------



## LandyMan

Opened up the chimney top. Definitely under wicked. Now I can't get the bottom loose to rewick


----------



## HalfLifeZA

@LandyMan I had that same problem of not being able to open the deck. If you look at the bottom of it, there are the 2 air channels . I found if I used needle nosed pliers and gripped there, I could unscrew it


----------



## LandyMan

HalfLifeZA said:


> @LandyMan I had that same problem of not being able to open the deck. If you look at the bottom of it, there are the 2 air channels . I found if I used needle nosed pliers and gripped there, I could unscrew it


Yeah, I tried with a small screwdriver this morning before work, but by that time I already had liquid all over my hands and was almost late to leave for school, so I left it ... will try again tonight when I have more time (and cleaning material)


----------



## Rowan Francis

Have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Thanks @Rowan Francis just some more confirmation that I totally under-wicked it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HalfLifeZA

I struggled quite a bit at 1st, but then it just came lose and was all fine.


----------



## LandyMan

Will post a pic when I get home so you guys can see exactly what I mean by "Under wicked"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Sorry, didn't manage to get nice pics. However, I did rewick last night, and was much better. However, I chain vape, so after toot 3 I get dry hits again ... but I think this is due to the channel openings being so tiny ... will do what @Dassie did and open up those juice flow holes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dassie

LandyMan said:


> Sorry, didn't manage to get nice pics. However, I did rewick last night, and was much better. However, I chain vape, so after toot 3 I get dry hits again ... but I think this is due to the channel openings being so tiny ... will do what @Dassie did and open up those juice flow holes


Works a charm - chaining here as well, and no dry hits

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

@LandyMan , i chain toot all the time , no dry hits , watts are at 15 ... Please send us a pic as there is something not right , Just relalised that my second pic might be missleading , my wick does not touch the joose holes , i wet it then squeeze it to the base .


----------



## LandyMan

I will try and take some proper picks. I am on 30w, so that might be part of the equation


----------



## SpiralSequence

I get loud popping when i use my rba base. Is this also n wicking problem?


----------



## Rowan Francis

Loud popping is the water being cooked off the coil ..


----------



## SpiralSequence

Ouch ok. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## LandyMan

Rewick


----------



## Rowan Francis

That looks better . How does it vape now ?


----------



## LandyMan

Rowan Francis said:


> That looks better . How does it vape now ?


4 toots then dry hit. Even toned it down to 15W but that didn't help either. The little bubble from the channel hole doesn't cone often enough compared to the Lemo


----------



## Dubz

LandyMan said:


> 4 toots then dry hit. Even toned it down to 15W but that didn't help either. The little bubble from the channel hole doesn't cone often enough compared to the Lemo


If you're using rayon then I suggest trying organic cotton / Japanese cotton. I have dry hit issues with rayon and after trying Japanese cotton - no more dry hits.


----------



## Rowan Francis

I have native in mine ? So maybe


----------



## LandyMan

Yeah I saw the mentions earlier about rayon. It is upside down now to drain so will try some Japanese cotton. Not sure how to use it though. LOL


----------



## LandyMan

Wicked it with Japanese cotton twice. Don't like the taste of it at all, plus I am still getting dry hits. I am thinking maybe it's the 70VG juice. Will open up the channels to see if that helps. Back on commercial coils for now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

What joose ?? I vape nana's cream which i think is the thickest around


----------



## free3dom

LandyMan said:


> Wicked it with Japanese cotton twice. Don't like the taste of it at all, plus I am still getting dry hits. I am thinking maybe it's the 70VG juice. Will open up the channels to see if that helps. Back on commercial coils for now



It appears that there are multiple versions of the RBA Base out there and with some the juice channels (not the holes, but the actual channels) are smaller than on others, which of course causes dry hits...very annoying and I'm hoping some of the vendors will contact KangerTech and find out about getting replacement RBA bases for those that have the crappy ones. Mine seems fine at 50/50 but I do get some dry hits with Bombies 

It seems that if you unscrew the RBA base's tube a teeny bit it feeds juice better...might be worth a shot 

Here is a reddit link of someone commenting on the issue, and here is the source where it was posted


----------



## Rowan Francis

Gen 1 on the bottom and gen 2 on the top .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

I have the top one
Correction, mine seems to be a hybrid. Gen 1 bottom with gen 2 top cap


----------



## Rowan Francis

@LandyMan. The top caps are not interchangeable. No fit. So you have a gen 1 rba Base. Confirm that you had to fit the alternate top end to the subtank to get it to work.


----------



## BumbleBee

LandyMan said:


> I have the top one
> Correction, mine seems to be a hybrid. Gen 1 bottom with gen 2 top cap


Unless I've misunderstood Rowan's post, it looks like you have the Gen 2 base with the posts on the side that has the coil suspended between them.

I'm vaping at 30W on mine, factory fitted coil wicked with Rayon using 50/50 juice. Been at it for over a week already without a hint of a dry hit, even chain vaping long drags. 

Don't be shy with the rayon, I pack mine fairly tight through the coil and let the tails just touch the deck. Just be sure that once it's wicked and juiced up that you can see light coming through the juice channels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

My channels look the the bottom in the photo, and cap like the top 




I think it's the 70VG juice with those small channels causing the issues

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

Rewicked for a last try. If it still gives dry hits, I will try with my wife's 50/50. If that works, clearly it's the thicker juice, and I will have to mod it. If not I just can't wick for sh!t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

That last wick works much better. Was stable on 20w then jacked it up to 25w. 4 toots and I can taste it is starting to burn dry. Dremel time

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Alex

@LandyMan, how many seconds does a drag last for, roughly?


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

Alex said:


> @LandyMan, how many seconds does a drag last for, roughly?
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Around 2 to 2.5 according to the Cloupor Mini


----------



## Alex

LandyMan said:


> Around 2 to 2.5 according to the Cloupor Mini


Ok, that's not too long, I thought it might be a factor when chaining.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

Alex said:


> Ok, that's not too long, I thought it might be a factor when chaining.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


@Alex I definitely think it's the thick juice. After starting to taste the burn, I put it down. Standing for about a minute one air bubble came up, and then at about 3 minutes standing another one.


----------



## Alex

I've just seen a reddit post with the same issue. Here's a link for you http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2wpzb2/subtank_mini_dry_hit_on_rba/


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan

Alex said:


> I've just seen a reddit post with the same issue. Here's a link for you http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2wpzb2/subtank_mini_dry_hit_on_rba/
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Thanks @Alex. Will mod the channels. No point having a lung hitter but you have to close the airflow. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Whoppa @Dassie style

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## LandyMan

Tested on same wick as my last attempt. 20w and 25w no dry hits. I think we can safely assume that higher VG juices will need to have the channels/intakes altered to prevent dry hits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Nice job @LandyMan 

I do believe this was an oversight on Kanger's part...considering the airflow on this tank how did they not take high VG juices into consideration when designing the RBA base

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiralSequence

It looks like i will have to hack mine as well. Sitting with a 0.6 ohm micro coil it handled it well for about a day then the dry hits started. Might have to rewick it but now anything over 18W and its dry hitting. Dont think i will go as big as Landyman but will have to open up that holes or tear it a new one.


----------



## RIEFY

Never had a single dry hit on this atty.... to me the rba base built properly is light years ahead of the occ coils.... i have a 24g build .7ohms vaping around 35 to 40watts and not a single dry hit you can even take higher up the wattage ladder with no issues..... excuse the eyes

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki

RIEFY said:


> Never had a single dry hit on this atty.... to me the rba base built properly is light years ahead of the occ coils.... i have a 24g build .7ohms vaping around 35 to 40watts and not a single dry hit you can even take higher up the wattage ladder with no issues..... excuse the eyes


Curious to see your wicking technique for this build bud  if you wouldn't mind sharing.


----------



## RIEFY

pancake wicking 3mm id

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WHeunis

RIEFY said:


> Never had a single dry hit on this atty.... to me the rba base built properly is light years ahead of the occ coils.... i have a 24g build .7ohms vaping around 35 to 40watts and not a single dry hit you can even take higher up the wattage ladder with no issues..... excuse the eyes





Yiannaki said:


> Curious to see your wicking technique for this build bud  if you wouldn't mind sharing.



Now i see... his build and wick is mostly irrelevant as he dremeled the juice intakes.
Of course youre never going to get a dry hit like that; but it doesnt change the part where this RBA base sucks whaleballs without modification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

WHeunis said:


> Now i see... his build and wick is mostly irrelevant as he dremeled the juice intakes.
> Of course youre never going to get a dry hit like that; but it doesnt change the part where this RBA base sucks whaleballs without modification.


no dremmel just took a kitchen knife and gave it a few strokes. i thought you guys would see that it needs a bit of opening up


----------



## RIEFY

took probably 2min to do.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

WHeunis said:


> Now i see... his build and wick is mostly irrelevant as he dremeled the juice intakes.
> Of course youre never going to get a dry hit like that; but it doesnt change the part where this RBA base sucks whaleballs without modification.



Your comment made my day. It proved that there are still ignorant 'vapers' on the forum. @RIEFY was giving advice, which is completely relevant. I've done the same wicking method, and build, without opening the juice channels and it's awesome. Just more awesome if you open up that channel a bit. Learn to take advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

I have never had a dry hit and have NOT modified my RBA base. The secret as per usual is the wicking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

capetocuba said:


> I have never had a dry hit and have NOT modified my RBA base. The secret as per usual is the wicking.


Have to agree. No problems at all.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

WHeunis said:


> Now i see... his build and wick is mostly irrelevant as he dremeled the juice intakes.
> Of course youre never going to get a dry hit like that; but it doesnt change the part where this RBA base sucks whaleballs without modification.


The guy offered advice and his experience and you tell him its irrelevant.
It might help someone that is stuggling, we like helping ppl. 
That build specifically the wicking method works and works well. Opening the channels more is mostly irrelevant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raslin

Without starting a flame war. I think the point being made was with the increased flow being so much the wicking method does not matter since any wick will be sufficient since there is so much access to the juice. 

The other to comments just said we have not needed to modify the channels. 

@RIEFY 's advice was not irrelevant at all

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Andre

RIEFY said:


> no dremmel just took a kitchen knife and gave it a few strokes. i thought you guys would see that it needs a bit of opening up


Yeah, but can we ever forgive @RIEFY for stroking the Mini with a kitchen knife of all things.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## capetocuba

Sounds dodgy "stroking the mini"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> Sounds dodgy "stroking the mini"



@RIEFY is dodgy as hell bru

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

Gazzacpt said:


> @RIEFY is dodgy as hell bru


@Gazzacpt likes stroking my mini

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Lol stroking the Mini 

Thanks @RIEFY, your wick pic helped me - i am soon going to try the RBA base for the Subtank Mini. Have only up till now tried the stock coils. I like that pancake you have there. Looks good
I will keep that in mind

But the question is will you offer to stroke my Mini, because it is currently unstroked - lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RIEFY

we strokem to get the jooses flowing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Silver said:


> Lol stroking the Mini
> 
> Thanks @RIEFY, your wick pic helped me - i am soon going to try the RBA base for the Subtank Mini. Have only up till now tried the stock coils. I like that pancake you have there. Looks good
> I will keep that in mind
> 
> But the question is will you offer to stroke my Mini, because it is currently unstroked - lol


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA SILVER YOU NAUGHTY BOY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol @Yusuf Cape Vaper 

Wink


----------



## Silver

RIEFY said:


> we strokem to get the jooses flowing



Classic!!!

We always need wider channels even if we like the draw tight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Hmmm might try the kitchen knife method hmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba

dr phil said:


> Hmmm might try the kitchen knife method hmmmm


With the mini just like our learned friend @RIEFY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly

So Like with a Steak knife or similar or one of them blunt jobs?


----------



## RIEFY

steak knife yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

blunt job wont work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSci

My first post. 

Wicking is def. the main thing. Counter-intuitively, the wick has to be TIGHT in the coil (compared to what I usually do on rda, anyway), and the tails of the wick must be very short, even though the picture in the manual shows them being like 5x longer than necessary. The ends of the wick 'bow tie' should only be touching the inside of the cylinder. You should trim them before you put the cylinder on. I have not had any wicking problems when doing it like this, and I have not altered my juice channels.


Wick Troubleshooting
If the wick is Too tight, obviously the wick will burn due to lack of juice. Similarly, if it is too loose, there are not enough fibres to carry the necessary amount of juice to cool the coil. In the second case, the juice burns but the coil stays wet and white, leading to much confusion. The third scenario is from an even looser wick (not fully touching the inside of the coil), and in that case the wick will be burning even if it is mostly saturated.

Juice Choice
Second, the juice, and I mean everything about it, not just PG/VG ratio will have a large effect. Even though your juice may be pure vg, it can still be soaking the wick and yet you can taste terrible burnt juice. I think some flavors just do not work well in a subohm setting without the ability to build or wick specifically for that juice. I am posting now because I was having this problem, the new juice I bought simply would not vape without burning (0.5 occ and rba in subtank mini on a mech mod) while my previous juice ran perfectly in it. 

Cotton
The Japanese cotton is much harder to use than regular organic cotton balls. The fiberes are not aligned so the cotton can disolve in your hands, and its much harder to pull through a coil. I have had much more success using organic cotton balls, allowing me to get a strong, dense (but not too tight) bundle of fibres, all aligned together for most efficient wicking. It is a completely different animal than a Japanese cotton wick, which is a sandwich of unaligned fibres, and the juice is not being compelled to flow in any direction. Just a personal choice I guess.

I will be getting a box mod capable of subohm soon, but even when I am using a low battery, the tendency for bad juice to burn even though its wicking just fine still exists. Like I said, I used one juice and it worked great on occ and rba, the next juice i bought only works on rba (barely) after I refined my wicking through numerous trials. Some juices just burn so easily that it seems like its a dry hit but its not, its just a burnt juice hit. Thats probably why nickel temp control is so handy on the subtanks, so you can set the max temp below both the burning point of the wick and the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSci

Thx for the +s bros. 

I also want to say that the subtank (mini) goes through more juice than I have ever seen an atomizer use. I think I was probably getting just as many hits and using half the liquid with my rdas, with similar builds. I know that should be impossible though..I guess the vapor is just really dense.


----------



## FireFly

Yeah, My Subtank on .5 OCC is a real Juice Pig  I can clear 2 to 3 full tanks a day... Maybe its just me though... The Thing is permanently stuck to my face  Need a Subtank Face Graft...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeSci

The OCC coils sure do live up to the title of "disposable." If you change juice, let the coil dry, etc...the cotton clogs up and it will not wick anymore. I have not tried boiling them, since the rba base works great for me with most juices. I am just happy enough with the rba, until I get a temp control mod, at least. Even then I will probably just build with nickel on the rba.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

